# A few more.



## Rick (Nov 12, 2006)

Scored some gigantifolium seedlings at the Atlanta show yesturday. They are selfings of Dark Warior from Orchid Inn.

A couple of new Bulbos from Andy's (unitubum and sulawesi), and a Pleurothalis cypripediodies

Also traded for a very nice (in bloom) division of Phrag longifolium with one of our Nashville society members.

Didn't mention it from our Nashville show in Sept., but picked up an in spike Phrag klotchianum. (1st bloom opening now).


----------



## Heather (Nov 12, 2006)

Uh...can you dish a little about the gigantifoliums? Size? price? vendor (from Sam or via Sam)? 

Thanks Rick! 
I'm trying to figure out who to get one from. I sat too long on Glen Decker's and he sold out of the larger size.


----------



## Rick (Nov 12, 2006)

Sam was there in person. They are not on Sam's E. price list (at least that I can't find), but there were several left on the table after I got mine. They were kinda tucked amongst a bunch of sanderianum and roth seedlings, which also looked pretty good.

Good size seedlings, for about the same price as sanderianum seedlings are going for these days.


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Rick!


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 14, 2006)

You are going to like the Bulbos!! I have both of them in my collection. Andy and his laptop always gets me in trouble :evil:


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 14, 2006)

How big are the Paph gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior' x self seedlings? I bought a flask from Sam two years ago. They are easy growers like Paph kolopakingii. My seedlings are about 5 inches in leafspan and I got a copy of the cites certificate from him.

Paphman910


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> You are going to like the Bulbos!! I have both of them in my collection. Andy and his laptop always gets me in trouble :evil:



I know. My wife refers to Andy as my pusher:evil:


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Paphman

Sam say's hi, BTW. You need more rothsoke: 

The gigantifolium babies are 6-7 inches leafspan. That will be nice if they grow as fast as kolos.


----------



## Park Bear (Nov 17, 2006)

good selections Rick


----------

